#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  A Guide to Elementary Chemistry for Beginners by Le Roy C. Cooley

## faadoo-test0001

Download A Guide to Elementary Chemistry for Beginners by Le Roy C. Cooley, This is a complete book on elementary chemistry basics. 

*BOOK CONTENTS-*

OBSERVATION AND EXPERIMENT.

CHEMICAL CHANGES.

CHEMISTRY OF COMBUSTION.

CHEMISTRY OP WATER.

CHEMISTRY OF THE ATMOSPHERE

COMPOUNDS OF NITROGEN, HYDROGEN, AND OXYGEN.

THE COMPOSITION OF PLANTS.

ELEMENTS, MOLECULES, AND ATOMS

ACIDS, BASES, AND SALTS.

CHLORINE AND THE CHLORIDES.

SULPHUR AND ITS COMPOUNDS.

PHOSPHORUS, AND THE NITROGEN GROUP

SILICON, AND THE CARBON GROUP

VALENCE.

THE METALS.

THE POTASSIUM GROUP.

THE CALCIUM GROUP.

METALS OF THE ZINC GROUP.

THE IRON GROUP.

ALUMINUM.

THE ANTIMONY GROUP

TIN AND LEAD.

THE COPPER GROUP.

GOLD AND PLATINUM

CLASSIFICATION.





  Similar Threads: A Short Course in Elementary Mechanics for Engineers Elementary Applied Mechanics pdf Elementary Dynamics: a textbook for engineers Ursula Comeau - Beginners' Guide to Web Design with WordPress Elementary mechanics & thermodynamics by Professor John W. Norbury

----------

